# REMOTE TRAINING COLLARS!



## djvectrex (Oct 4, 2008)

i would like to get people's opinions about the remote collars, as im contemplating getting one for my 1yrold GSD to help with training him to come to me when playing outside with a ball, out on a field and just come to me in general when outside off the leash! are they safe? which are the best? thanx


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Please do not attempt to teach your dog with an e-collar on your own. Find a trainer to help you.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

If you want your dog to come to you it is pretty easy have another toy with equal or greater value in the dogs eye. Then lots of praise and eventually you should be able to not use the second toy and the dog will be happy to come to you for praise.

Val


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I have been using the e-collar for over a year now. I went to a trainer and learned the correct way to use it. I love them
Good luck


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You can search these forums for TONS of info on e-collars.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerIf you want your dog to come to you it is pretty easy have another toy with equal or greater value in the dogs eye. Then lots of praise and eventually you should be able to not use the second toy and the dog will be happy to come to you for praise.
> 
> Val


I would never jump to an e-collar first thing, but I do have one dog who has been terrible with recalls since forever. He was outside all the time in his previous home. Not abused, but neglected in the sense that they had health problems and didn't pay any attention to the dog. So he got used to being out on his own, doing his own thing. His foster family had a terrible time with him off lead, and we also have not ever been able to have him off lead even in our own yard. I did not raise him so I'm sure if he had been taught to recall as a puppy this may not be a problem. We have worked, and worked, and worked....training class after training class, setting up sessions at parks, fields, long lines, new toys, steaks....you name it, at present there is NOTHING more valuable to this dog than being able to run around on his own and sniff. When he has gotten away, he will run pretty far and then stop to sniff around, so he has always come back within 1/2 hour or so once he gets bored and realizes that we aren't keen on chasing him around with food and toys he couldn't care less about. At this point, due to where we live, the recall has become a safety issue for him, and the amount of time it's taking to make progress is not acceptable considering how dangerous it is when/if he does get away (we live off of one of the busiest streets in the state, and behind us is a huge mall with a busy road around it, and right after that is what I'm told IS the busiest intersection in the state). So lately I have grappled with using an e-collar, Lou Castle's method (negative reinforcement, not correction/punishment).

It sounds like probably the OP doesn't need an e-collar but I've come to realize that for *some* dogs, just waving fun toys, yummy treats, and thinking the dog would rather be with the human getting praised is not enough.


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

My dog and I have been recently trained with an e- collar. It is the Dogtra 121525. The above poster is right. Make sure you go to a trainer. Do not do it yourself. 
Our dog, no matter what would not come, unless he wanted to. He is somewhat aggressive so when he got loose it was a big concern. Now that we are using the e collar it is amazing. When I tell the dogs to come in, he is the first one in. When I tell him "leave it" he walks away. I was totally surprised how much the ecollar has turned him around.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you have a problem with it not making good enough contact with the thick fur? The one I've been using is useless unless I position it just right.
Allie


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

Who is the manufacturer of the collar you are using? Dogtra collars come standard with medium prongs. I wish that an option were given when ordering the collar to specify the size prong needed. My longer coated GSD needs long prongs where as my shorter haired ones need medium prongs and my Yorkie needs small prongs.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not sure on the make.I am borrowing it from a neighbor.I know it was a cheap one though.I am considering buying one of my own I just don't know where to start,there are so many to narrow down.Another friend spent over $200 on his but I don't have that much to put into a collar.Any suggestions on ones that won't break the bank would be good.
Allie


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

I use the Dogtra 175. I have worked with Adam witherspoon, an e-collar trainer and i love the results, especially with my OCD dog.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

If you are serious about doing ecollar training, you need a good collar. Please DONT use one of those pet store things. They are HORRIBLE. You get very limited stim levels which is SO important when training a dog properly. One dog may be very sensative and work at an EXTREME low range while another may work mid range or even high range. The pet store ones only offer 2, 4 maybe 6 or if your lucky 8 stim levels. With Dogtra, you get 100 or 127 stim levels if your getting the newer ones. You really need this higher range of stim levels to get JUST the right one for your dog.

I always recommend Dogtra. For GSDs, the 200, 280, 1500 have good stim ranges and are the lower priced ones though brand new your still looking at around $200 plus. Try to find a used one. There are stores that buy broken ones, rebuild them and re-sell them. Watch on this board or even post that your looking for one. Ebay is another place to find a gently used one. Also, email Lou Castle. Perhaps he has a used one for sale. Our dog training company takes used ones in on trade for new collars but we have a waiting list right now.


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

A Dogtra 175 "may" work for a softer GSD or one that is already trained via e-collar but on average we never sell anything smaller than a 200 or 280 for big dogs and then THAT is dependant on the dog and how it responded to the initial evaluation. I use a 175 on my Yorkie. Have to tell ya too....we have had ALOT of problems with the 175's spiking (meaning they are true to the level they are set on)


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

Tracie, 
I started out with the 175Dogtra, but found that as the dog grew, I needed to upgrade. She is 80 pounds, and I now use the 2300NCP Dogtra. I especially like the quick charge on this unit!


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

I have not had the opportunity to try the 2300. I have a couple 175's, 200's, 1500's, a 282 and an 1804. Of them all I love the 282. Just wish it came in a four dog unit LOL


----------



## vhowell7 (Jul 4, 2011)

We just started using a Dogtra collar a few days ago. LOVE IT!

Before that we used treats, praise, squirt bottles,positive stuff till I was blue in the face etc. and for certain behaviors NOTHING worked! My dog was bound and determined to bite me,bite my ankles, and first thing in the morning is NOT a good way to start the day. We are working with a trainer, and we have the Dogtra 280 NCP Platinum. The change in her is incredible. NO more biting, or if she does it is an accident during play. We use a REAL LOW setting so it's not "torture" like some people think. The settings go from 1 to 127 and we use between 15 and 20. It's like someone tapping you on the shoulder to get your attention....Love not having a landshark first thing in the morning!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm with everyone else's opinion

1. Most important - DO NOT TRY TO DO IT YOURSELF. Please find a trainer to help you get started

With that said, here are some more things I can say about (from my experience only):
* The e-collar is good at reinforcing commands the dog knows already, not so much for teaching new commands (at least not with me). With my dog it's first inductive using food, then speed using toys, and finally reinforcing and proofing using a combination of toys and the e-collar
* if you hit the continuous button and your dog squeals - you've gone wayyy to high. Using a correct level in a distraction free environment your dog should just give the slightest acknowledgement (i.e. sniff at the floor, shake his a head a little bit, or even an eye flinch for some dogs is enough to find the correct level). Again, if my dog shows me anything more than that when I hit the continuous I know I've gone too high. (if someone disagrees with this, please feel free to say so and explain why but please don't attack me personally eh? I've been seeing a lot of that happening here lately)
* The way I reinforce a command is: hit the continuous button, say command, IMMEDIATELY release when the dog begins to comply. So for recall I would hit the continuous, then say "come" and let go of the button as soon as he begins to turn his head. Later you change it i.e. use it for correction or something but I'd like to stop here and encourage you to see a trainer about the e-collar.

Hope this helps in any way,


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

djvectrex said:


> i would like to get people's opinions about the remote collars, as im contemplating getting one for my 1yrold GSD to help with training him to come to me when playing outside with a ball, out on a field and just come to me in general when outside off the leash! are they safe? which are the best? thanx


 
Try this site - GREAT info and people who are experts in their use.

Modern Ecollar Training • Index page

Daniel A. and Lou Castle are real experts and authorities (and very nice people) and can set you up right to use a e-collar.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Be sure to get one thats rechargable, buying batteries gets expensive.


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

I just started collar conditioning my 14 month male last week. Been giving 3 to 5 nicks each time we train each day along with his pinch on commands he KNOWS. He takes a 4 low on Tritonics Pro 500 to show any reaction so buy enough collar and as all ready said PLEASE have someone knowledgeable help you.


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

do not just put that collar on the dog and start training...they need to be conditioned for the collar.

find a trainer that really knows how to use the ecollar, or try leerburgs e-collar dvd, helped me a ton.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

vhowell7 said:


> We just started using a Dogtra collar a few days ago. LOVE IT!
> 
> Before that we used treats, praise, squirt bottles,positive stuff till I was blue in the face etc. and for certain behaviors NOTHING worked! My dog was bound and determined to bite me,bite my ankles, and first thing in the morning is NOT a good way to start the day. We are working with a trainer, and we have the Dogtra 280 NCP Platinum. The change in her is incredible. NO more biting, or if she does it is an accident during play. We use a REAL LOW setting so it's not "torture" like some people think. The settings go from 1 to 127 and we use between 15 and 20. It's like someone tapping you on the shoulder to get your attention....Love not having a landshark first thing in the morning!


*You put an e-collar on a 14 week old puppy?* Please tell me I'm mistaken in my conclusion. Why would you use a compulsion training method on a baby?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-puppy/163754-trying-find-breeder-houston-tx.html



vhowell7 said:


> We just got a puppy from Knight's Gambit out of Cat Springs ( west of Houston, in a small town called Sealy). I talked to the President of the Houston German Shepherd Club and he was highly recommended. Don't go to the place up in Spring off I-45 ( they will remain nameless...)
> 
> Knights Gambit (Don Knight) had a litter with 10 pups, we got our Shadow on the 4th of July. That's her on my Avatar. He had some sables and black/tan in that litter.
> He may still have some left, they would be 14 weeks now.
> ...


http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...038-darkos-growing-pic-heavy.html#post2195407



vhowell7 said:


> LOL!! I know, I just went to the vet, my 12 week old pup grew 5 pounds in ONE week!
> 
> Great looking puppy you have there!


----------

